#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Meghalaya btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## raymayank

*
NIT Meghalaya Year of Establishment:* 2010.

*NIT Meghalaya Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*NIT Meghalaya Admission:* JEE Mains.

*NIT Meghalaya Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are AIEEE 2012 ranks)

*Cut Off Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Gen Candidate*
157947

*OPPH*
308339

*OB*
330548

*OBPH*
369198

*SC*
454906

*SCPH*
NA

*ST*
191139

*STPH*
NA



*NIT Meghalaya Branches In Engineering:*
Computer Science & EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringElectronics & Communication Engineering*NIT Meghalaya Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* INR 36,200/- Per Year.

*NIT Meghalaya Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* INR 13,500/- Per Year.

*NIT Meghalaya Engineering Placements 2012:* NA.

*NIT Meghalaya Campus & Intra Facilities:* NA.

*NIT Meghalaya Hostel & Mess Facilities:* NA.

*NIT Meghalaya Address:* NIT Meghalaya, Bijni Complex, Laitumkhrah, Shillong-793003, Meghalaya, India.

*NIT Meghalaya Campus Virtual Tour:* NA.





  Similar Threads: NIT Meghalaya btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Meghalaya btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Surat btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Goa btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Agartala btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------


## KRISHAN BIHARI

sir,i got 119 in jee mains and 91% in cbse boards category gen hs-delhi....is there any chances to get a nice branch in nit meghalaya

----------

